# sexing spanish ribbed newts?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

anyone have any idea's on how i can sex them? they both look the same. any skin colors? crests to tell its male or not? both look the same.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

The males arms are different so that they can grab the female from below(it makes them look a bit special!).

Females have arms that hang down the same as their back legs.

Plus check their bits! A males will look bigger.:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

If you have several side by side you will also notice the males have a slightly longer tail with a deeper profile i.e more laterally compressed than the females. But as stated above males have more hooked forearms used for amplexus and exhibit nuptial pads (dark horny growths inside the forearms) when in breeding condition, which can take place at any time of the year in captivity. Mine have just started spawning in the garden this week after i did a water change.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

great thanks, will get them out and have a look if they will stay still for a split second! they are so clumsy on land! one of them only has 3 and 1/2 legs as got a bit excited when feeding but its growing back!

thanks for the help.


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

To add to the above replies, males have thicker arms than females. Also, males have flat and wide heads (look spade-like to me), while females have slightly more rounded shaped heads. Male bodies are slim compared to the rotund physique of the females! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

donia said:


> To add to the above replies, males have thicker arms than females. Also, males have flat and wide heads (look spade-like to me), while females have slightly more rounded shaped heads. Male bodies are slim compared to the rotund physique of the females! :2thumb:


This is true although i didn't mention the female bulk issue regarding sexing as it's perfectly feasible to have overweight males and underweight females! Also the shape of the head is again something that is perhaps not always obvious, but i think you've completed all the external differences i know between the sexes in this particular species (other than males can sport a pinkish hue to their body). Cheers, Al


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

okay thanks pretty sure they are both female. chubby things! my friend realtes to them as miniature dinosaurs HAHA


----------

